# Screenshots and Rootz



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay, indirectly related to prime issues, but how does one attach a nice large image of their screenshot. Every time I attach a decent sized image it's too big. Limit says 293KB and quickpick shrinks it to like 140 something.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

ThunderRootedDragon said:


> Okay, indirectly related to prime issues, but how does one attach a nice large image of their screenshot. Every time I attach a decent sized image it's too big. Limit says 293KB and quickpick shrinks it to like 140 something.


I open it in Irfanview on my computer, set the max size to 299 KB, and save it, then attach it.


----------

